# Help with iritating sound from Almera Tino



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi All

We have a new Almera Tino and when we connect a bycicle carrier or something to the socket at the back of the car the turning lights give a verry irritating beeping sound when you hit left or right turns.

Is there any way to disable this sound??

TIA


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

WE are not to familiar with the Almera here, is that the Hatchback?

Since you say its new your best bet may be to take it back to the dealer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

It is a european model.. it's a MPV..

tried 2 official dealers... no result..


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

i believe this is a safety feature for the lighting system on your tow hook, and i dont advise you to alter it. However, just hunt down where the buzzer is and disconnect it, job done.


----------

